# Kauai



## MasterTi (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm planning on heading off to Kauai this winter for a conference plus a few extra days for holiday. Would it be worth bringing my Ritchey Break-Away road bike along?

What are the roads like in Kauai? Are the shoulders paved? Safe for road biking?

I've looked on Google, but everything I can find seems to be many years old.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

been several years since I was there, but I recall the roads being narrow and winding, heavily-traveled in some areas, with no or generally sketchy shoulders.

I'd stick to hiking the Napali Coast Trail, snorkeling, and drinking...


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The way I remember the roads are narrow, no shoulders, gawking, cross-eyed, pre-occupied tourists behind the wheel.


----------



## Vintagedude (Feb 23, 2015)

What the others have said. I was there two years ago and was glad I didn't bring my bike. Narrow roads, narrow bridges - only saw a few cyclists on the main highways. There may be areas that are bike-friendly, but I was there for two weeks - all over the island and didn't see any.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Kaua'i has lots of angry wild chickens roaming everywhere! 

I'm from the islands, and really would only riding Mouna Kea, Haleakala, or the lunar landscape of Kona. All other areas would be too dangerous for my taste.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

Retro Grouch said:


> Kaua'i has lots of angry wild chickens roaming everywhere!
> 
> I'm from the islands, and really would only riding Mouna Kea, Haleakala, or the lunar landscape of Kona. All other areas would be too dangerous for my taste.


Another vote for, "leave the bike home". I was on Kaua'i over Thanksgiving and never saw a road that looked enjoyable or safe to ride a bike on.


----------



## GlobalGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

I agree with the other posters. When you get an unaniomously shared opinion by this mob on any subject believe it and call Sixty Minutes so they can run segment on this most unusual occurance. <script>(function () { var pb_blacklist = ["adrunnr","successforyu.clickfunnels.com","fmovies.se","in-365-tagen.info","5000-settimanale.com","shop.mazzugioielli.com","maxigossip.com","lp.yazizim.com","beyourxfriend.com","99tab.com","zzqrt.com","canuck-method.net","bewomenly.com","playnow.guru","datingforyou-48e1.kxcdn.com","trafficnetworkads24.com","sistemadedinerogratis.com","canuckmethodprofit.co","consumerresearchnetwork.com","securemacfix.com","zz3d3.ru","zd1.quebec-bin.com","hot-games4you.xyz","om.elvenar.com","superpccleanup.com","gomediaz.com","judithi.xyz","free.atozmanuals.com","yoursuccess.ravpage.co.il","123hop.ir","quizcliente.pw","aussiemethod.biz","hlpnowp-c.com","picbumper.com","shaneless.com","anacondamonster.com","altrk1.com","health.todaydiets.com","download.weatherblink.com","happyluketh.com","go.ameinfo.com","50kaweek.net","thepornsurvey.com","ofsiite.ru","fulltab.com","1000spins.com","time2play-online.net","vintacars.com","welcome.*****saga.com","free-desktop-games.com","download.televisionfanatic.com","theprofitsmaker.net","sgad.info","algocashmaster.net","sunmaker.com","topvipdreams.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornvideos.com","filesharefanatic.com","safedownloadhub.com","7awlalalam.blogspot.com","tvplusnewtab.com","trendingpatrol.com","moneymorning.com","ifileyou.com","classifiedcanada.ca","firefan.com","methode-binaire.com","letmetell.com","kenduktur.com","getafuk.com","yotraleplahnte.ru","jackpot.88beto.com","pwwysydh.com","search.queryrouter.com","v.lvztxy.com","*****saga.com","saffamethod.com","prezzonline.com","searchprivacy.website","3d2819216eb4e1035879-7c248de0c99745406e9b749fc86ec3e4.ssl.cf1.rackcdn.com","only2date.com","mysagagame.com","themillionaireinpjs.net","wlt.kd2244.com","quickprivacycheck.com","hotchatdate.com","autotraderbot.com","z1.zedo.com","youlucky2014.com","traffic.getmyads.com","appcloudprotected.com","safensecure.com-allsites3.xyz","newpoptab.com","static.williamhill.com","myhealthyblog.co","greatestmobideals.com","sweetclarity.com","mgid.com","securepccure.com","autopengebygger.com","am15.net","es.reimageplus.com","o2.promos-info.com","it.reimageplus.com","west****s.com","spinandwin.com-ser.pw","reimageplus.com","vodafone.promos-info.com","vinnmatpengar.se","movie.ienjoyapps.com","love4single.com","origin.getprice.com.au","ohmydating.com","lp.want-to-win.com","yabuletchrome.ru","bamdad.net","gotositenow.com","vcrypt.pw","newtabtv.com","mon.setsu.xyz","youforgottorenewyourhosting.com","zone-telechargement.ws","land.pckeeper.software","ad.adpop-1.com","advancedpctools.com","videos.randolphcountyheraldtribune.com","web-start.org","softreadynow.installupgradenowfreshandforyou.website","uplod.ws","pornhubcasino.com","maxbet.ro","2016prizefeed.com","thevideo.me","wantubad.com","tavanero.com","xcusmy.club","daclips.in","gaymenofporn.online","jackpotcitycasino.com","italian-method.com","getsearchincognito.com","youjustwonprize.com","finanz-nachrichten.me","quizcliente.site","da.reimageplus.com","jkanime.net","britmoneymethod.com","uae.souq.com","ka.azzer.net","safensecure.xyz","8t.hootingrhejkz.online","www6.blinkx.com","wizzcaster.com","comparaison-prix.com","vodlocker.lol","fr.reimageplus.com","free.fromdoctopdf.com","userscloud.com","myprivatesearch.com","fanli90.cn","tutticodicisconto.it","mediadec.com","gogamego.thewhizproducts.com","download.weatherblink.com","free.videodownloadconverter.com","we-are-gamers.com","sesso.communityadult.net","lp.blpmovies.com","search.queryrouter.com","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","lp.blpmovies.com","go.ppixelm.com","r0.ru","sesso.communityadult.net","bbb-johannesburg.localspecific.com","ppixelm.com","cyberguardianspe.info","we-are-gamers.com","loginfaster.com/new","www.alfacart.com","www.foresee.com","mobile-win.com","www.plusnetwork.com","www.amicafarmacia.com","www.ienjoyapps.com","cheapcheap.io","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","nova.rambler.ru","free.gamingwonderland.com","p9328ujeiw1.ru","mobilecasinoclub.co.uk","pfhsystem.com","regtuneup.com","theprofitsmaker.net","bodogpromotions.eu","heroesreplay.org","financialsecrets.info","mymoneymakingapp.com","sunmaker.com","888casino-promotions.com","vogliosesso.com","scienceremix.com","allinonedocs.com","arabia.starzplay.com","allirishcasino.com","advancepctools.info","movie.ienjoyapps.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","b2.ijquery11.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","securefastmac.tech","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","1000spins.com","search.queryrouter.com","pfhsystem.com","reimageplus.com","offer.alibaba.com","searchlistings.org","search.queryrouter.com","search.queryrouter.com","mybinaryoptionsrobot.com","duplicashapp.com","search.queryrouter.com","bestgame.directory","droidclub.net",".rivalo.com","yoursuperprize.com","mediaexplained.com","om.elvenar.com","shinar.club","revitoleczemacream.com","freelotto.com","screenaddict.thewhizproducts.com","download.bringmesports.com/","allinonedocs.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","multtaepyo.com","search.queryrouter.com","czechmethod.com","consumerview.co","wayretail.com","72onbase.com","funsafetab.com","search.queryrouter.com","speedyfiledownload.com","driver-fixer.com","arabydeal.com","cleanyourcomputertoday.com","arabydeal.com","music.mixplugin.com","1se.info","survey12.com","freesoftwaredlul.com","pldist01.com","ad.adpop-1.com","searchanonymous.net","abrst.pro","muzikfury.thewhizmarketing.com","lp.mbtrx.com","th1.forfun.maxisize-pro.com","watchmygirlfriend.gfpornbox.com","new.freelotto.com","desktoptrack.com","search.queryrouter.com","offer.alibaba.com","1000spins.com","promotions.coral.co.uk","search.queryrouter.com","tbsia.com","tbsia.com","surveyform001.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com","mgs188.com","pfhsystem.com","lpeva.com","ddsh8.com","theprofitsmaker.net","quantomcoding.com","sporthero.thewhizmarketing.com","popads.net","onclkds.com","consumerview.co","12kotov.ru","ruhotpair2.fingta.com","easytelevisionaccessnow.com","ahwrd.com","lpeva.com","ppgzf.com","zjstx.com","kituure.xyz","join.pro-gaming-world.com","mackeeperapp.mackeeper.com","tracknotify.com","2075.cdn.beyondhosting.net","idollash.com","ds.moviegoat.com","fulltab.com","rackcdn.com","prestoris.com","adsterra.com","swampssovuuhusp.top","streesusa.info","freesoftwaredlul.com","adreactor.com","a-static.com","codeonclick.com","heheme.com","adf.ly","seen-on-screen.thewhizmarketing.com","openload.co"]; var pb_whitelist = ["verizonwireless.com","foxnews.com","www.wunderground.com","wellsfargo.com","tvguide.com","metacritic.com","usaa.com","www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov","tickets.amtrak.com","creditscorecard.com","www.discovercard.com","nbc.com","linkedin.com","google","www.gmail.com","www.pinterest.com","www.youtube.com","www.facebook.com","search.yahoo.com","chrome://newtab","www.food.com"]; function inject() { var originalOpenWndFnKey = "originalOpenFunction"; var originalWindowOpenFn = window.open; var originalCreateElementFn = document.createElement; var originalAppendChildFn = HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild; var originalCreateEventFn = document.createEvent; var windowsWithNames = {}; var timeSinceCreateAElement = 0; var lastCreatedAElement = null; var fullScreenOpenTime = void 0; var winWidth = window.innerWidth; var winHeight = window.innerHeight; var abd = false; var lastBlockTime = void 0; var parentOrigin = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer || window.parent.location || '*' : document.location; var parentRef = window.parent; //window[originalOpenWndFnKey] = window.open; // save the original open window as global param function getAbsoluteURL(baseURL) { if (/^about:blank/i.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } if (/^(https??\/\//.test(baseURL)) { return baseURL; } baseURL = location.origin + (!/^\//.test(baseURL) ? '/' : '') + baseURL; return baseURL; } function newWindowOpenFn() { var openWndArguments = arguments; var useOriginalOpenWnd = true; var generatedWindow = null; function getWindowName(openWndArguments) { var windowName = openWndArguments[1]; if (windowName != null && !["_blank", "_parent", "_self", "_top"].includes(windowName)) { return windowName; } return null; } function copyMissingProperties(src, dest) { var prop = void 0; for (prop in src) { try { if (dest[prop] === undefined && src[prop]) { dest[prop] = src[prop]; } } catch (e) {} } return dest; } function isOverlayish(el) { var style = el && el.style; if (style && /fixed|absolute/.test(style.position) && el.offsetWidth >= winWidth * 0.6 && el.offsetHeight >= winHeight * 0.75) { return true; } return false; } var capturingElement = null; // the element who registered to the event var srcElement = null; // the clicked on element var closestParentLink = null; if (window.event != null) { capturingElement = window.event.currentTarget; srcElement = window.event.srcElement; } if (srcElement != null) { closestParentLink = srcElement.closest('a'); if (closestParentLink && closestParentLink.href) { openWndArguments[3] = closestParentLink.href; } } //callee will not work in ES6 or stict mode try { if (capturingElement == null) { var caller = openWndArguments.callee; while (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.callee.caller != null) { caller = caller.arguments.callee.caller; } if (caller.arguments != null && caller.arguments.length > 0 && caller.arguments[0].currentTarget != null) { capturingElement = caller.arguments[0].currentTarget; } } } catch (e) {} ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Blocked if a click on background element occurred (<body> or document) ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (capturingElement == null) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened without any user interaction'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (capturingElement != null && (capturingElement instanceof Window || parent.Window && capturingElement instanceof parent.Window || capturingElement === document || capturingElement.URL != null && capturingElement.body != null || capturingElement.nodeName != null && (capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "body" || capturingElement.nodeName.toLowerCase() == "document"))) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because it was triggered by the ' + capturingElement.nodeName + ' element'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else if (isOverlayish(capturingElement)) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened when clicking on an element that seems to be an overlay'; useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } else { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block if a full screen was just initiated while opening this url. ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var fullScreenElement = document.webkitFullscreenElement || document.mozFullscreenElement || document.fullscreenElement; if (new Date().getTime() - fullScreenOpenTime < 1000 || isNaN(fullScreenOpenTime) && isDocumentInFullScreenMode()) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a full screen was just initiated while opening this url.'; /* JRA REMOVED if (window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]) { window.clearTimeout(window[script_params.fullScreenFnKey]); } */ if (document.exitFullscreen) { document.exitFullscreen(); } else if (document.mozCancelFullScreen) { document.mozCancelFullScreen(); } else if (document.webkitCancelFullScreen) { document.webkitCancelFullScreen(); } useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// var openUrl = openWndArguments[0]; var inWhitelist = isInWhitelist(location.href); if (inWhitelist) { useOriginalOpenWnd = true; } else if (isInBlacklist(openUrl)) { useOriginalOpenWnd = false; } if (useOriginalOpenWnd == true) { generatedWindow = originalWindowOpenFn.apply(this, openWndArguments); // save the window by name, for latter use. var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) { windowsWithNames[windowName] = generatedWindow; } // 2nd line of defence: allow window to open but monitor carefully... ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Kill window if a blur (remove focus) is called to that window ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// if (generatedWindow !== window) { (function () { var openTime = new Date().getTime(); var originalWndBlurFn = generatedWindow.blur; generatedWindow.blur = function () { if (new Date().getTime() - openTime < 1000 && !inWhitelist /* one second */) { window.pbreason = 'Blocked a new window opened with URL: ' + openWndArguments[0] + ' because a it was blured'; generatedWindow.close(); blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); } else { originalWndBlurFn(); } }; })(); } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// } else { (function () { // (useOriginalOpenWnd == false) var location = { href: openWndArguments[0] }; location.replace = function (url) { location.href = url; }; generatedWindow = { close: function close() { return true; }, test: function test() { return true; }, blur: function blur() { return true; }, focus: function focus() { return true; }, showModelessDialog: function showModelessDialog() { return true; }, showModalDialog: function showModalDialog() { return true; }, prompt: function prompt() { return true; }, confirm: function confirm() { return true; }, alert: function alert() { return true; }, moveTo: function moveTo() { return true; }, moveBy: function moveBy() { return true; }, resizeTo: function resizeTo() { return true; }, resizeBy: function resizeBy() { return true; }, scrollBy: function scrollBy() { return true; }, scrollTo: function scrollTo() { return true; }, getSelection: function getSelection() { return true; }, onunload: function onunload() { return true; }, print: function print() { return true; }, open: function open() { return this; }, opener: window, closed: false, innerHeight: 480, innerWidth: 640, name: openWndArguments[1], location: location, document: { location: location } }; copyMissingProperties(window, generatedWindow); generatedWindow.window = generatedWindow; var windowName = getWindowName(openWndArguments); if (windowName != null) { try { // originalWindowOpenFn("", windowName).close(); windowsWithNames[windowName].close(); } catch (err) {} } var fnGetUrl = function fnGetUrl() { var url = void 0; if (!(generatedWindow.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.location; } else if (!(generatedWindow.document.location instanceof Object)) { url = generatedWindow.document.location; } else if (location.href != null) { url = location.href; } else { url = openWndArguments[0]; } openWndArguments[0] = url; blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments); }; //why set timeout? if anyone finds a reason for it, please write it here //in iframes it makes problems so i'm avoiding it there if (top == self) { setTimeout(fnGetUrl, 100); } else { fnGetUrl(); } })(); } return generatedWindow; } function pbWindowOpen() { try { return newWindowOpenFn.apply(this, arguments); } catch (err) { return null; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Replace the window open method with Poper Blocker's ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// window.open = pbWindowOpen; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor dynamic html element creation to prevent generating elements with click dispatching event ////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = function () { var newElement = originalAppendChildFn.apply(this, arguments); if (newElement.nodeName == 'IFRAME' && newElement.contentWindow) { try { var code = '(function () {\n var pb_blacklist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_blacklist) + ';\n var pb_whitelist = ' + JSON.stringify(pb_whitelist) + ';\n ' + inject.toString() + ';\n inject();\n })();'; var s = document.createElement('script');s.text = code; newElement.contentWindow.document.body.appendChild(s); } catch (e) {} } return newElement; }; document.createElement = function () { var newElement = originalCreateElementFn.apply(document, arguments); if (arguments[0] == "a" || arguments[0] == "A") { (function () { timeSinceCreateAElement = new Date().getTime(); var originalDispatchEventFn = newElement.dispatchEvent; newElement.dispatchEvent = function (event) { if (event.type != null && ('' + event.type).toLocaleLowerCase() == "click") { if (!isInWhitelist(newElement.href)) { window.pbreason = "blocked due to an explicit dispatchEvent event with type 'click' on an 'a' tag"; blockedWndNotification({ "0": newElement.href }); return true; } } return originalDispatchEventFn.call(this, event); }; lastCreatedAElement = newElement; })(); } return newElement; }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Block artificial mouse click on frashly created elements ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// document.createEvent = function () { try { if (arguments[0].toLowerCase().includes("mouse") && new Date().getTime() - timeSinceCreateAElement <= 50) { //block if the origin is not same var isSelfDomain = false; try { var openUrlDomain = new URL(lastCreatedAElement.href).hostname; var topUrl = window.location != window.parent.location ? document.referrer : document.location.href; var topDomain = new URL(topUrl).hostname; isSelfDomain = openUrlDomain == topDomain; } catch (e) {} if (lastCreatedAElement.href.trim() && !isInWhitelist(lastCreatedAElement.href) && !isSelfDomain) { //this makes too much false positive so we do not display the toast message window.pbreason = 'Blocked because \'a\' element was recently created and ' + arguments[0] + ' event was created shortly after'; arguments[0] = lastCreatedAElement.href; blockedWndNotification({ "0": lastCreatedAElement.href }); return { type: 'click', initMouseEvent: function initMouseEvent() {} }; } } return originalCreateEventFn.apply(document, arguments); } catch (err) {} }; ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// // Monitor full screen requests ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function onFullScreen(isInFullScreenMode) { if (isInFullScreenMode) { fullScreenOpenTime = new Date().getTime(); } else { fullScreenOpenTime = NaN; } } ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////// function isDocumentInFullScreenMode() { // Note that the browser fullscreen (triggered by short keys) might // be considered different from content fullscreen when expecting a boolean return document.fullScreenElement && document.fullScreenElement !== null || // alternative standard methods document.mozFullscreenElement != null || document.webkitFullscreenElement != null; // current working methods } function isInWhitelist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_whitelist); } function isInBlacklist(url) { return isInList(url, pb_blacklist); } function isInList(url, list) { if (list) { return list.some(function (li) { return new RegExp("https?://(www\.|.*\.)?" + li + "+").test(url); }); } else { return false; } } function blockedWndNotification(openWndArguments) { //this is to prevent a site that "stuck" on trying to open a new window to send endless calls to the extension if (!lastBlockTime || lastBlockTime < Date.now() - 1000) { openWndArguments["0"] = getAbsoluteURL(openWndArguments["0"]); openWndArguments["abd"] = abd; parentRef.postMessage({ type: "blockedWindow", args: JSON.stringify(openWndArguments) }, parentOrigin); } lastBlockTime = Date.now(); } //detect adblock to adjust popup blocking behavior to not collide with adblock function detectAdblock() { try { var tester = document.createElement('div'); tester.innerHTML = ' '; tester.className = 'adsbox'; tester.style.cssText = "position:absolute;top-1000px;left:-1000px;"; document.body.appendChild(tester); window.setTimeout(function () { if (tester.offsetHeight === 0) { abd = true; } tester.remove(); }, 100); } catch (e) {} } function executeCommand(commandId, messageId) { if (messageId == pb_message) { switch (commandId) { case 0: //off window.open = originalWindowOpenFn; document.createElement = originalCreateElementFn; document.createEvent = originalCreateEventFn; HTMLElement.prototype.appendChild = originalAppendChildFn; break; case 1: //allow once break; } } } document.addEventListener("fullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.fullscreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("mozfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.mozFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener("webkitfullscreenchange", function () { onFullScreen(document.webkitIsFullScreen); }, false); document.addEventListener('DOMContentLoaded', function () { detectAdblock(); }, false); (function () { window.pbExternalCommand = function (commandId, messageId) { executeCommand(commandId, messageId); }; })();	}; inject(); })();</script>


----------



## Rkapelago (Oct 17, 2017)

Not sure if you trip has occurred already, but I would say it’s probably not worth bringing your bike. I live on Kauai. The weather is usually conducive to riding, although the winter is the rainy season. Generally speaking though the roads are not great for riding. I average about 120 miles a week & there are guys that do more. So it’s doable, but we live here so no other choice. For the most part roads are single lane each direction, narrow shoulders, and mediocre to poor surface quality. Also as mentioned earlier there tends to be a lot of people on the roads who are unfamiliar with where they are driving/taking in the scenery.

In my opinion there are better things to do if you are visiting here for the first time. If you want to ride when you are here I would suggest renting from Kauai Cycle, or one of the other rental spots on the east side. You can rent a hybrid style bike and there is a nice multi-use path along the coast. It’s about 7.5 miles out and back. If you decided you wanted to do a longer ride Kauai Cycle is an actual bike shop so they have actual road bikes you could also rent. The other shops just rent hybrids & cruisers for people to use on the path.

if you decided to bring you own bike make sure you bring your front & rear lights as well as some reflective gear/ high vis clothing. The earlier/later you can start the less traffic obviously, but also less tourists on the road.


----------



## MasterTi (Apr 25, 2002)

Thanks for the information. My trip is next month.
Are your recommendations just for the east / north part of the island, or does that apply to the south / west side as well? I'll be staying in Koloa, if that matters.


----------



## Rkapelago (Oct 17, 2017)

Recommended the East side b/c that where the coastal path is & there are a handful of places to rent from over there. If you are in Koloa there is at least one shop that rents beach cruisers for riding around the Poipu area. 

If you bring your own bike or rent a road bike I’d recommend a ride starting in Koloa/Poipu and heading up to Kokee, or driving out to Kekaha and just doing the climb up to Kokee if you wanted something shorter. 

It it would look something like this, except as mentioned in the comments you would head up from Kekaha rather then Waimea. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/506318

Alternatively, if you weren’t looking for a climb, you could just ride out to the end of the road on the west side and turn around to go back to Koloa. The section of the main road HWY 50/Kaumualii going from Koloa/Lawai out west to Kekaha and further towards PMRF & Mana is probably the best stretch of highway as far as conditions go. Relatively speaking of course.

It’s not really a cycling destination & there’s lots of other outdoor activities to do if it’s your first time here, but the option to ride exists if you want to.


----------

